
Show HN: I made a simple but smart note taking application - kilian
https://fromscratch.rocks
======
kilian
Author here. I wrote FromScratch to accommodate how I want note taking to
work: it's always an alt-tab away, it takes care of all the tedious bits
(saving, window positioning) and allows me to very quickly take notes or
update my TODO and get on with things.

It's open source and cross-platform, built using Electron and React.

The main focus is to keep the note taking experience as simple as possible.
Future expansions I want to add are automatic versioning (you can get that now
by symlinking the ~/fromscratch/contents.txt file to something like dropbox)
and support for multiple note-taking contexts.

Please let me know what you think!

Further reading on my blog: [https://kilianvalkhof.com/2016/web/fromscratch-a-
simple-but-...](https://kilianvalkhof.com/2016/web/fromscratch-a-simple-but-
smart-note-taking-app/)

------
mgberlin
Neat, but I probably won't use it without vim keybindings.

~~~
kilian
which are the one's you'd like?

------
kilianciuffolo
Looks cool man.

